

 What's missing from this iPhone app? - LendMyStuff
http://www.raymckaig.com/lender

======
LendMyStuff
This is my first iPhone app and has been in the app store since December 2011
and is now at version 2.0. There has been very little interest in the app with
a very small number of sales.

I was wondering if the HN community could have a look at the feature list and
let me know if there may be features that should be there but aren't or
perhaps there are features present that are pointless and should be removed.

Any comments would be useful to me.

Thanks for your time. Ray (www.RayMckaig.com)

